# The best Tyre Dressing?



## a.hambleton (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all! 

Can someone give me some advice on what they believe to be the best Tyre Dressing? 

I have used Auto Glym 'Instant Tyre Dressing' for quite some time now, but it always seems to lose its shine quite quickly. I'm after something that will stick around for a little longer. 

Thanks

Al


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Loads of threads on this already but Orchard Auto care glitz and Gyeon tyre for me


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

latest thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=345123


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Or here


----------



## a.hambleton (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Gibbo/Alan, ill take a look.


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.speedclean.co.uk/auto-valet/wheels/long-life-tyre-dressing.html


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

There is no best as different branded tyres will accept trye dressings differently..

I do like Zaino Z16, Gtech T1 and Megs Endurance. Plenty others to choose from though ..


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

My go to products are Autosmart Highstyle or Trim Wizard.

Highstyle leaves a very glossy finish, lasts an age too. No sling if applied correctly, of course, if you slap it on with a paintbrush itll go everywhere!

Trim Wizard - Leaves a less shiny finish but easily lasts a month for me. Dont get me wrong, its still shiny, but not as shiny as highstyle.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Anyone still use pinnacle?


----------



## richtsport (Jun 6, 2010)

Direct Detailing UKs slick coat is fantastic


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

cheap but great products' from 3M


----------



## Juancho (Sep 27, 2013)

who is now succeeding in the South is Sislim Ebony nanotechnologic
are said to leave the dark tires for months.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 or AS Highstyle for me.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

I love Megs Endurance gloss. Not too shiny easy to apply, no flick off and smells so delicious I'm sure you could drink it. ( I haven't tried it ....yet :thumb: )


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

empsburna said:


> Anyone still use pinnacle?


Yes, Black Onyx works very well on Goodyear tyres too. Deep darkening effect without gloss, and reasonable longevity.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

valet pro traditional tyre dressing


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I like Beaver care gloss, lasts a good while and AS Highstyle.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gtechniq T1 for me 👍


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Z16 or the 3M tyre restorer.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Turtlewax Wet 'n' Black


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Megs endurance gel for me. I dont like sprays


----------



## Gio'Pa' (Aug 17, 2014)

For me Megs enduance gel, but the top is gtechniq t1


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)

Carplan Tyre Slik. Tried it on the back of the Auto Express group product win and love it.


----------



## ConorMc (Sep 1, 2014)

Have been using megs endurance gel, lasts ok and leaves a nice finish. I got some glimmerman tyre dressing recently but havent tried it yet.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Soft99 black /black for me.


----------



## Faddio (Sep 11, 2014)

Megs endurance is my favourite. Gives a gloss finish when freshly applied and dulls down the next few days which then looks perfect! Also easy to apply compared to sprays like ag tyre dressing which is a pain in the


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Faddio said:


> Megs endurance is my favourite. Gives a gloss finish when freshly applied and dulls down the next few days which then looks perfect! Also easy to apply compared to sprays like ag tyre dressing which is a pain in the


You can always spray it first on a cloth or applicator pad,


----------



## Joekavv (Jul 29, 2013)

Id say 3m stuff is actually good but id use T1


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Swissvax Pneu love it. Had it on my wheels for 4 weeks and washed it 4 times and still going


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Z16 or Gtechniq T1 for me


----------



## skally (May 10, 2014)

At the moment the Migliore Bella Lustra Tire Glaze is my favourite!

I love the easy application and the really mat finish.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I've been using a Autoglym Instant tyre dressing for years now, at the weekend I went out and bought a bottle of Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel as it's very popular on here and now I'm officially converted! Lol it's not too glossy and it leaves a nice classy look. I do like the Autoglym still but I doubt I'd ever buy it again as when you spray the tyres, if the tiniest gust of wind blows then the car gets covered in speckles of it and it's very annoying if the paintwork has already been finished, also it drips all down the wheels too. 

So Meguiar's gets my vote and it's easily available as Halfords sell it


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

That was one of the only autoglym products I really wasn't a fan of. Some of the others work well but there are better alternatives on occasion but I've found I still go back to a lot of AG stuff. I'll not be buying another autoglym tyre dressing again though.


----------



## AaronMc (Dec 31, 2011)

My goto from now will be Gyeon Tire since using the sample in Waxybox. Amazing stuff and so durable!


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

Spunkoat ATM works for me


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

Meguiars endurance gel was my go to but recently changed to autosmart high style, lasts age with a glossy finish


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been using AF Satin and it's utter crap.

Defo ordering myself some Zaino, gtechniq or Megs next...


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

RS ROB said:


> http://www.speedclean.co.uk/auto-valet/wheels/long-life-tyre-dressing.html


Bought it on your recommendation,sorry i did


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Another for megs endurance.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gyeon tire and swissvax pneu are still my favourites


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Zaino's Z16 and 50cal detailing cammo wet


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

V3nom said:


> I've been using AF Satin and it's utter crap.
> 
> Defo ordering myself some Zaino, gtechniq or Megs next...


I use Satin and don't see what the problem is with it. As some people say different dressings take to different tyres better.

I use gyeon, blackfire and AF satin and all work great.


----------



## RSNEIL (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinnacle for me. Smells lovely too


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

PERL 1-1 or not diluted


----------



## Manson23 (Apr 9, 2014)

CarPro PERL for me, 2 coats, diluted 1:1 with water.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Optibond tyre gel.

Used to use Megs until I applied it when in a rush and got a tonne of tyre sling, move to Optibond and won't look any further, no sling and looks nice and matt with one coat, if you prefer a glosser look then just apply 2 coats.


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

Optibond Tire Gel
Optimum Tire Shine
Gyeon Tire Coat


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

gtechniq t1 is great in all tyres ive tried it on also works so good on trim too.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

T1 or a tyre coating.


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

love Carpro Perl 1:1


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

Reading a lot about turtlewax jet black range 

Apparently and acrylic coating instead of silicone or something.. 

Looks a bit cheap shiney but seems to last a long time


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Meguiar's Endurance is my favourite.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

g tech t1 and can be put on trim too. It doesn't take long at all to apply and no sling either.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

ADS. Nano tyre coat..

No sling great finish and hydrophobic taboot!!

:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

123quackers said:


> ADS. Nano tyre coat..
> 
> No sling great finish and hydrophobic taboot!!
> 
> :thumb:


Only downside is it's a bit more involved to apply given you have to bake it onto the tyre with a heat gun or hair dryer.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Z16. Tried loads and imo nothing comes near for a natural finish.


----------

